# Any FWD KA24DE's in Japan?



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

Just doing some research ... were there any FWD vehicles available with a KA24DE in Japan? Or even Oz?

Pat


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

U12 Pintara/Bluebird/ Ford Corsair (shared model) - KA24DE FWD


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

why would u want a FWD KA24DE though? if i had a choice in choosing a japanese engine it woulnd't be that...


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

Just To Let You Know Some American Model 240sx's Came With 4wd And 4w/steer......according To A Vetran Nissan Rep Here At The Dealership I Work At.

Apophis


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Didn't the maxima's or altima's come with a FWD KA?


----------



## Apophis (Feb 16, 2004)

azRPS13 said:


> Didn't the maxima's or altima's come with a FWD KA?


I'D HAVE TO SAY NO. NEVER HEARD OF A MAX OR ALTIMA WITH 4WD. THAT'S NOT TO SAY IT CAN'T BE DONE OF COURSE. ALL YA NEED IS TIME AND MONEY......THE ONLY 2 THINGS I DON'T HAVE. 


JUSTIN


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

From Japan, I've seen the Nissan Prairie with a single cam KA motor & 4WD. 
Altima is a Bluebird in Japan & there's plenty of 4WD's but they have the SR motors.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Apophis said:


> I'D HAVE TO SAY NO. NEVER HEARD OF A MAX OR ALTIMA WITH 4WD. THAT'S NOT TO SAY IT CAN'T BE DONE OF COURSE. ALL YA NEED IS TIME AND MONEY......THE ONLY 2 THINGS I DON'T HAVE.
> 
> 
> JUSTIN


learn how to read retard. no one said anything about 4wd, which would really be called AWD. and no one said anything about 4wheels steering either. we all know about that. and yes, the altima came with a KA, as did the older stanza's and probably some other cars.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

yea like trucks  but don't think it came in the maxima


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> learn how to read retard. no one said anything about 4wd, which would really be called AWD. and no one said anything about 4wheels steering either. we all know about that. and yes, the altima came with a KA, as did the older stanza's and probably some other cars.


 AWD and 4WD are two different things. AWD is on all the time while you can turn 4WD on and off.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

gawd..this thread is pointless..

RWD owns all  end of discussion


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

i love RWD. i almost killed myself twice today in the rain :thumbup:


----------



## slowSER (Jun 14, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> why would u want a FWD KA24DE though? if i had a choice in choosing a japanese engine it woulnd't be that...


I work at a place that sells used JDM engines, and I was just wondering where one of our sources gets them (some people just want a plain ol' KA24DE to go in their vanilla Altima). I just didn't think the KA24's were available in Japan, so I was wondering where the heck they were getting the engines!  

Pat


----------

